# OFRNR



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

I've seen much debate going on about dual regustered dogs, and dogs that fail to match the traditional standard of the APBT. These problems continue to go on since registries were formed, as people just always want to create something new, a "new" look to an old breed, which ususally ends up being a disgrace to the original breed.

For anyone who has ORFN APBT's, a place to look to prevent this is the Old Family Red Nose Registry. This Registry was created with the sole intention of preventing debates like we see going on now. And only "traditional" bloodlines are allowed, no modern creations. The standard is based on the old dogs, that were built for performance, not show. In the show ring, these things are taken into account, rather than "looks."

The phone number to the OFRNR is 469-286-3767.

For registration information: http://www.ofrnr.com/OFRNR_Registration_Information.html

For Forms: http://www.ofrnr.com/Forms_OFRNR.html

BTW, as long as your dog has the "old" blood in it, as long as it meets the OFRNR standard, your dog can be registered with the ADBA, AADA, and UKC. The goal of the OFRNR is to preserve the traditional OFRN strain of the APBT.

Oh, and there will never be "bullies" to debate about in the OFRNR!!!


----------

